# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Votre avis sur le Magazine "Programmez"

## mamiberkof

Bonjour ,

Lisez vous  la magazine Programmez, vous tes abonns?
Quel est votre avis sur le magazine "Programmez" ?  ::pc:: 

--
Cdl

----------


## lakitrid

Je suis abonn mais je n'ia pas trop le temps de tout lire ces temps ci  ::aie:: 

Mais j'aime bien ce magazine qui  des dossiers assez intrssant.

Sinon tu as deux ancien post qui en parle un peu :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...ght=programmez
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...ght=programmez

j'ai bien dis un peu !

----------


## KibitO

Je me suis abonn un an il y a une paire d'annes de a. Mme si j'aimais les grands titres, le magazine, bien que peut pais, comportais une pub toutes les deux pages. Ca m'a saoul et au bout du douxime mois j'ai dis STOP, de plus c'tait cher.

----------

